# Grooming tools - Website reccommendations anyone?



## turbojenna (Apr 29, 2011)

Hey there,

I already own an Andis clipper for my two dogs and does the job perfectly. I bought it off Amazon.com and saved a lot of money in comparison to Petsmart or Petco in store deals.

I was wondering if someone could suggest me some grooming sites that sell pretty good shears? Im interested in normal straight shears and curved shears.
Do you guys have suggestions in brands (shears)? Thanks


----------



## turbojenna (Apr 29, 2011)

SAINTBLENNON said:


> Get a FURMINATOR..they are amazing! and Amazon is a great place to find them cheap.


I think it was a week or two ago I saw the new shedding tool that claims its better than furminator... Its called shedender.

this is their site
https://secure.shedmonster.com/tv.aspx


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

The furminator is not a shear, it is a clipper with a handle. 

Chris Christensen has great shears (at least everyone I have talk to about them, love them), but they are expensive. Then again they will probably be the only shears you would ever need.

http://www.chrissystems.com/shears.htm

You can get them off of Amazon, but I believe the prices are the same, except I guess if you have prime you can get free shipping.


----------



## turbojenna (Apr 29, 2011)

Oh I know its not a shear, just replied back to the suggestion.
Really? I do have prime that'll work  I don't mind spending a bit on something that will be used often and be kept for a couple of years


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Usually with prime you can get free shipping on things, I will go back and look and see if the shears qualify.

Edit- Doesn't look like the shears are eligible (as somethings aren't even with prime), so you will have to see which site has a better deal on the shipping cost.

Oh I thought of another site, you can get these shears from, as they are one of the distributors. They also have other shears to look at as well

http://www.cherrybrook.com/index.cfm/a/catalog.CatShow/catid/88/cname/Dog_Grooming_Supplies


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Well that is not what the OP is looking for. The OP is looking for shears AKA scissors.

The furminator should not be used on certain coat types as it ruins them.


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 25, 2011)

I use Petedge and Ryans Pets....I prefer Petedge. Ryans doesn't always send me what I order...they don't charge me for the item, but still. I need some of the stuff they miss!! I recently tried Heritage shears (10" and thinning shears) and they work great for me.


----------



## Tankstar (Dec 30, 2006)

petedge is a great website to order grooming supplies from.


SAINTBLENNON said:


> First. the Furminator is not a clipper..Second..I dont know what is supposed to be better. I only know we use the Furminator with great results. and the groomers here charge a dollar a min to use it on a pup.


Its close enough to a clipper, as its a clipper blade on a handle. and it should not be used on alot of breeds of dog, as it ruins the coat on long haired dogs.


----------



## TorachiKatashi (Sep 29, 2010)

I've heard a lot of groomers rave about Chris Christensen as well. Very expensive, but apparently worth the money, especially if you're doing professional grooming or showing where you want to do the best job possible. Not that you wouldn't want that on your own pet dogs, just that there isn't money on the line.



SAINTBLENNON said:


> I think they were looking for any grooming tool suggestions..and I wasnt talking to you..so mind your business


Actually, the OP stated pretty clearly that she was looking for suggestions on shears.

Also, this is a public forum. Everyone is free to respond to everyone elses posts. If you want to speak to the OP privately, send them a PM. No one was berating you, simply pointing out that the OP was looking for suggestions on something other than what you were speaking of. That attitude isn't really a fast way to make friends.


----------



## kafkabeetle (Dec 4, 2009)

TorachiKatashi said:


> Also, this is a public forum. Everyone is free to respond to everyone elses posts. If you want to speak to the OP privately, send them a PM. No one was berating you, simply pointing out that the OP was looking for suggestions on something other than what you were speaking of. That attitude isn't really a fast way to make friends.


Not to worry-- SAINTBLENNON was banned today after a similar run in with a mod.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

I kept writing a response to that but kept deleting it because I did not want to get into a fight over something a silly as this. But I am glad that person was banned as I could tell right away we were not going to get along


----------



## kafkabeetle (Dec 4, 2009)

ChaosIsAWeim said:


> I kept writing a response to that but kept deleting it because I did not want to get into a fight over something a silly as this. But I am glad that person was banned as I could tell right away we were not going to get along


Lol, yeah, me too. Actually I held my tongue in response to several of his/her pushy/mean/incorrect posts until he/she started saying some crap about Islam and people fearing dogs being ignorant, etc in another thread. Unfortunately I kind of helped derail that thread, but at least he/she is gone now and can't cause anymore trouble.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Oh man if I saw that thread, I might just have said something.


----------

